# Chaos corrupted Orks?



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

If you believe the fluff, Orks are highly pshychic. When Imperials capture Ork tech and try to figure out how it works they generally conclude that it works purely because the Orks believe it will work.

I they are really that psychic, why do we never see chaos corrupted orks? Orks must be at least as prevailant as Imperial citizens so I would have thought they would be a prime target for the denzians of the warp!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

They did appear in the fluff, many, many moons ago! But now I think, and I'm sure I'll be corrected on this, it's something to do with the Ork Gods, Chaos can't offer them anything that their own gods don't already offer so they are harder to corrupt.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

There were definitely Khornate Stormboyz in the distant past; if I recollect they followed him because they liked purposeful fighting instead of it just being something you did.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The simple answer is: _Gork & Mork_.

Although there are a few examples of Chaos corrupted Greenskins, in _Codex: Daemonhunters_ for example.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a good point, Khorne would certainly suit them to a T but if you aleady have Gork and Mork why look further...

But then, you could say that about the Imperium, you have the god emporer so why look further? 

I guess you can't just go around corrupting everyone in the 40k universe, things would get boring.


----------



## Buttons (Jan 23, 2012)

TheReverend said:


> That's a good point, Khorne would certainly suit them to a T but if you aleady have Gork and Mork why look further...
> 
> But then, you could say that about the Imperium, you have the god emporer so why look further?
> 
> I guess you can't just go around corrupting everyone in the 40k universe, things would get boring.


The problem is with humans Choas offers them something the GEOM doesn't, Slaanesh offers them pleasure, Nurgle gets rid of their pain, etc. Orks don't care about stuff humans do, all they care about is fighting, and while that may suit them to follow Khorne, they already have Gork and Mork.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

In ancient fluff pretty much all races had some that turned to chaos it seemed. 

In more recent fluff I recall some mutated orks that worshipped Nurgle. It probably had something to do with them seeing him as green. :grin:

By and large Orks don't worship chaos, but such a thing seems to have happened on some rare occasion.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

No one remember the nurgle orks that popped up during a white dwarf? Always had a possessed Tau Ethereal to tho..


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> No one remember the nurgle orks that popped up during a white dwarf?


They were part of the _Codex: Daemonhunters_ adversary list IIRC.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Lexicanum lists the Warboss Garshul the Destroyer as being Possessed by a Daemon, and I sorta rember rules for it back in 3rd edd in one of the WD lists


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

i think alot of it just got out dated or ret coned by new fluff but i also remember reading that the phsychic powers of the orks doesn't come from the warp. its something they produce themselves when in large numbers. and this is what weird boys use for their phsychic attacks by tapping into it


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

If you're asking this because your creating an army, go for it Khorne + Nurgle all the way, awesome conversions to be made! If you do, post some Pics!!!
If you're asking out of curiosity then look at other posts for the answer (Gork + Mork give them what they want etc...)


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Uveron said:


> Lexicanum lists the Warboss Garshul the Destroyer as being Possessed by a Daemon


Yes, for those who are wondering: Garshul the Destroyer is from the Bloodquest comic. In this case the keyword is possessed, as the daemon (prince) seemed to control the body of a dead warlord to lead the ork army and ally them with his own chaos marines. The daemon prince isn't named as I recall.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Other than the examples listed, I can only think of one bit of fluff regarding Orks inluenced by the warp, and that is a small mention in the Orks codex of a daemon using a weirdboy as means of manifesting while the Orks were traveling through space.

_Codex: Orks_, p.18


> Travellin' through space is boring. Well, boring unless da hulk yer on is full of dem gene-sneakers, or a base fer da chaos lads wiv da spikes, or already has Boyz on it. Or if humie lootas come callin', that's always good fer a bit a sport. Or unless yer have a mutiny or two to pass da time, or unless strange fings start happenin', which dey usually do when yer out in da warp. One time we had some bloody great ugly fing come straight out of Weird Lugwort's 'ed! It butchered half da lads, that was pretty entertainin'. Come ter fink of it, space is a pretty good larf. And that's before yer find yerself a nice world ta crush!


So, while it seems that Ork psykers recieve their powers from the Waaagh, they can still become possessed like regular human psykers do. Though it should be noted that they were actually travelling through the warp at the time when it happened.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Orks are a bit different from humans (shocking, I know ). While they're a psychic race, their psychic powers are only agitated when they gather in large groups (fueling a phenomenon known as the WAAAAAAGH!). As you've probably surmised, Orks aren't very intelligent, and their basic needs are met by the entities Gork & Mork. I believe that while human belief and emotions are a lot more complex, and thus more delectable to the Chaos Gods, Orks don't look to the Ruinous Powers because they have no need to. I also believe that Gork & Mork are, at some level, ingrained into every Ork's mind, unlike belief in the God-Emperor, which is forced, not instinctual.

Edit: Good find about that Weirdboy, Chompy Bits. Orks are cool in that while a human would freak the fuck out in that situation, Orks see it as entertainment.


----------

